# my dog like nipping my face!



## emoduck (Dec 8, 2009)

i know she is just being affectionate cuz she like licking my face too, but usually when i come back home from work, she would go crazy and jump on me, and pee a little and whine and whine and whine, and lick at and nip at my face.
should i correct this behaviour? do u think she might bite a chunk of my face off when she grows older?
btw she is a 6 month old female, and she is kind of clingy and WHINES a lot. she is such a drama queen.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

yes you absolutely need to correct the behavior now, she may be trying to show you affection, but she needs to learn how to appropriately. Try ignoring her completely when you come home until she settles down, then greet her. But as long as she is pushing herself on you, she should get no attention. I doubt she would take a serious bite, but regardless, the behavior isnt acceptable, what if a small child came over.......she needs to learn better greeting manners.
Some dogs are more vocal than others, my dog goes in spurts....sometimes she will sigh and groan every few minutes.....they can be quite dramatic LOL. I often refer shepherds as velcro dogs, they love to be with their masters and will do almost anything for positive attention, use this to your advantage, she gets the attention she is craving only when she acts like a lady.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Definitely you need to change this behavior. We went through this same thing with my Nissa when she was a youngster. It took only 2-3 days for me to change it and I did it by ignoring her when I came home. No words, no touching, just opened the crate door ignored her VERY excited "I missed you so much Mommy" serenade and dance, out the back door to potty, time to come in still ignored her until she sat down and looked at me. Then IMMEDIATELY she got quiet, calm, gentle attention.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Defintely agree with the above. Benny would do a "Tazmanian Devil" act when i came home which was cute at 30 pounds but not so cute at 75 pounds. Now he gets no attention until he is still. If he starts to bound out of the crate I shut the door until he is still. He learned very fast.

It was important that I keep my voice calm too. If I too enthusiastically praise him for being calm he would get turn into a whirlwind again.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

GSDs love love their people, so they talk alot a real lot, especially when you first come home, they are so happy to see you and they try to tell you with noises jumping and nipping. The nipping and jumping need to stop. You did not say jumping right. Opps. 
My Bo used to do the same thing and he has learned now not too just he whines his head off he is so loud. He nipped at our hands and we just firmly said No and pushed his mouth away. he caught on. she will too in time.


----------



## 2Dogs (Sep 26, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: emoducki know she is just being affectionate cuz she like licking my face too, but usually when i come back home from work, she would go crazy and jump on me, and pee a little and whine and whine and whine, and lick at and nip at my face.
> should i correct this behaviour? do u think she might bite a chunk of my face off when she grows older?
> btw she is a 6 month old female, and she is kind of clingy and WHINES a lot. she is such a drama queen.


Go ahead and re-read your post and punish yourself with whatever you feel is appropriate.

If I have correctly ciphered this dribble it would appear that you have not trained this dog in any way shape or form. Short answer, yes you should correct the behavior. I am surprised you think a dog nipping at your face may possibly be acceptable, so much so that you had to join an online group to find out? 

Find a trainer in your area that deals with people like you and pay them whatever they ask.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

NEVER EVER allow a dog to nip in the face. EVER.
This must be corrected ASAP.


----------



## emoduck (Dec 8, 2009)

sorry if u cant understand my internet writing lol.
i just got her 4 days ago. she was covered in ticks so i too was busy pulling ticks out to train her
this morning i ignored her, and she stopped nipping my face even though i thought it was kinda cute. anyway she seem to hate me now. she stopped following me around the house after i got a little stricter with her, and after i gave her a bathe which made me feel like i was torturing her, because she used to get baths like twice a month.
she used to whine and go crazy and happy when i was around, now she cant be bothered. what is happening? did i do something wrong? sometimes she doesnt even come when i call her.


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

Your internet writing is fine, it's not worse than a lot of posts on here.

Since you got her 4 days ago, you might want to start with building a bond between the two of you before you go into any formal training. For one, you can try hand feeding her all her meals, and pairing it with "come" so that she learns that when you say "come" it means good things are gonna happen. Play games with her and generally be positive so that she learns to associate happy things with your presence. 

You might want to consider practicing NILIF - you can google it, it stands for Nothing In Life Is Free. Once she settles in you may want to enroll her in some sort of obedience class...training with your dog is very rewarding and builds a very strong bond. And as others have stated, don't let her nip your face, just ignore her until she calms down and THEN give her attention.

Look around the training section of this board, you might get some good ideas. You're not doing anything wrong, you both just need to get used to each other and settle in.


----------



## 2Dogs (Sep 26, 2009)

She is a dog, you need to treat her like one. NILIF is great advice, make the dog work for every bit of affection, going outside, food etc. Assert yourself as her leader. There a numerous books on the subject at your local library. If you have access to costly cable/satellite television there are programs that highlight these ideas on Animal Planet, and other channels affiliated with the discovery network. Without seeing your interaction with the dog, and basing my assesment on your post, my guess is your dog is claiming your domicile as her den, and you as her loyal subject.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

They are smart dogs........very smart and can train us in a heartbeat if we are unsuspecting! That being said, she is new to the home, and will probably take a few days to fully settle in, so dont take it personally. Play with her, take her for ball, definately do the NILIF with her. It is the quickest way to bond with your dog IMO. I used to foster, and every dog that comes in my home is treated this way, and it would take less than a week to have any new dog glued to my side.


----------



## Adhara (Dec 13, 2009)

Yea I agree with everyone I had one that did that infact Sadie my GSD nips granted its an affectionate thing she does it to my other dog as well but It should be corrected. Only time Sadie does ti now is when she gets over excited and forgets "Don't Nip mom" lol and gets my underarm n I tell you what that stings! lol still working on the "Don't put nose INSIDE dads eye ball when he is just waking up" Tho lol good luck and be consistent!! Don't let her train you but you train her but she sounds sweet just gotta get that all about me thing out of her hehe


----------

